# Spaceship Argo



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Are there any drawings, plans released on the Spaceship Yamato? I have done searches for fan sites and Starblazers message boards but nothing very helpful so far. 

Any helpful links or pics would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Troy, 

Have you looked thru the Starship Schematic Database? 

http://www.shipschematics.net/

It's got a section devoted to Spaceship Yamato that might give you what you need. 

HTH,


----------



## Samurai_Chris (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Fluke...

Although not schematics, here is a build up of a 1/500 Yamato that I did a few months ago.. Feel free to have a look..

http://www.finescale.com/FSM/CS/forums/649009/ShowPost.aspx

Cheers, Chris


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Troy you really should try to search under it's real name. 

http://www.yamatomechanics.org/illust/pages/img/img_yamato/ybow_l.jpg

http://www.yamatomechanics.org/illust/pages/img/img_yamato/yamato14_179.jpg

http://www.yamatomechanics.org/illust/ships.htm

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&q=space+cruiser+yamato

http://www.starblazersonline.com/


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sore wa sugoi na!! ( If I remember that correctly? )

Domo! Chris that is sweet!!! I have not seen all of my recently aquired first season episodes yet and I have been wondering if the wood area of the deck would still have a wood finish after the re-construction?

I even plan on buiding Avitars quaters, the main bridge, the hanger bay (that has the lower door entrance) .....sounds crazy huh?

The widows just below the main bridge....is that the observation room where they have the floor chart?

Arigato!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Coby...but I was just trying to be clever.

I saw that site....very interesting art... but it wasn't much help...though I must admit my pc does not let me do that japanese charactor thing so I did not get the text...just the site with those funny squibly markings for text. When it asks to download the text should I...or better can I?

I am very surprised how well the show holds up now that I am watching after twenty something years...I like it! Now I'm trying to get a hold of the soundtrack Part 1....buts out of print  ....at least here in the states....I think I saw a price in Japan for 2,700 yen...I thinks thats about 22.00 USD?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oi Mate, you found this place!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

uh.....what? Are tlaking to me? Rich its me dude! ......are you off your meds again?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

For a while on HLJ, someone offered a 1/350 Yamato/Argo and Andromeda. Boy do I wish those were still around.

I've never really see some 'nice' blueprints. They are usually small in size.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I picked up my 1/500 Yamato at my local Hobby shop $65.00.....I'm sorry I had to rub it in.

It came with a seperate model of that silly IQ9 robot...YUCK! I gave it to my daughter...she loves it! 

Love the artwork and the way they are packaged....I just wish I can get the soundtrack


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I found a sites that might help.http://www.starblazers.com/ http://members.aol.com/swy01/index.html


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! They all have reviews or what not but no links on how to buy the soundtrack .....I know its out of print so it may be tough.....does anyone have a copy.....maybe a kit trade???


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

UPDATE!!!!

COOL! I just vacuformed Capt Avitar's deck window!! and all I used was some pre packaged Hollween lights (that my wife bought...not I ) and it worked awesome! and its crystal clear! I made several extras just in case cuz once I cut out the 'solid' part thats it. 

Now to do the same for bridge and observation deck.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Troy- How'd you do it? You got a vacuform machine??


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I just did the same for the bridge and observation deck glass too! WOW!!! I love it...the sharp angle lines are fine and crisp! 

No vacuform machine Rich....I just used the ol' thermal-form trick...I used a candle to heat a square sheet of (in this case...clear thin styrene from pre-packaged box of lights ) and pulled it down over the original palstic part (Capt Avitars deck) and a piece of square 1/2"X1/2"plastic stock to get the angle claer parts for the bridge glass. Later I will lay pre painted sections down over the glass after I rebuild the foward deck caps.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

fluke said:


> I picked up my 1/500 Yamato at my local Hobby shop $65.00.....I'm sorry I had to rub it in.


I hate to rub it in :tongue: But I got both of my 1/500's (each) for less than that.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OH YEAH!....OK...Fine...uh...I once saw BIGFOOT! (It was on the six million dollar man show )  

Here are two pics....I forgot to put a penny down for size but the clear cap to the left is 5/16" wide. Thats Capt Avitar's deck window.

The other pic shows a bridge window on the makeshift mold.....I did all that in about 30 min.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Pretty good trick! 

You must be one of those model building guys. They do weird things to plastic! :lol: 

I checked every place I know, that sells anime CDs, and no luck.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Samurai_Chris said:


> Hi Fluke...
> 
> Although not schematics, here is a build up of a 1/500 Yamato that I did a few months ago.. Feel free to have a look..
> 
> ...


I liked Chris' take on the wood decking. I've got the 1/700 scale done up standard hull gray. I'm now wondering if I should do my BIG-Y like Chris' but can't find an image of the girl showing any wooden decks. Anyone know if that was full artistic license or based on an episode or configuration on screen?

BTW? Why's Chris banned?


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

You can see the decking clearly in several episodes. At the end of episode 22 the crew are standing on deck for a space burial after a battle and the decks are definitely grey--and from the damage illustrated, you would have to assume they are metal. Even so, they are patterned like wood planking. While brown tones aren't correct, based on the episodes, Chris' work still looks very good and I would have no problem if I saw it done that way.

BTW Troy, the DVDs have extra features and might have at least some of the details you're looking for. If nothing else, some screen caps from selected scenes might give you what you need.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I prefer the wood look, makes it more interesting.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm in favor of the wood look myself.....of course the scale planks would have to be changed.

I could have worked on the Yamato till I had to go to work this morning! I have never been so geared, eager and so full of ideas on a project in my life! I'm really digging it! I feel like Paul McCartney in 67 with a guitar and a pad of paper! and the best part is that I have all the goddies I will need! plenty of 10, 20 and 40 mil optics, EL light scraps and two drivers for those! 

Thanks for the ideas Steve!....I'll be over to get some episodes on dvd soon...hey you offered....hehehehehe!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

fluke said:


> Thanks for the ideas Steve!....I'll be over to get some episodes on dvd soon...hey you offered....hehehehehe!


Did I? I thought I was offering some screen caps!?  

Oh well, I guess that's another 6 DVDs I won't have available to watch for the next 6 months. :tongue:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Only a few at a time  

So far it looks like the ships details change frequently depending on scene, angle, tone, ship situations etc etc.....after all .....it is a cartoon subject that we are talking about.

I plan on using lots scale ship P/E brass on my Yamato...stairs, cat walks, ladders etc etc as well for most of the interior details.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Years ago, I mean years ago, someone (I believe that it was disney) was considering a live action Space Cruiser Yamato/Starblazers thing.

Obviously, it hasn't happened yet. But I do wonder how far it got.

Just wondering, it done today, how would it be cast.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey Troy, lookee here-

http://happy.ap.teacup.com/runchickens/img/1161243166.jpg


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I noticed the research of my models based on cartoons,their is no consistency in the animation of the ships. How do you pick THE right color?


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

F91 said:


> Hey Troy, lookee here-
> 
> http://happy.ap.teacup.com/runchickens/img/1161243166.jpg


I believe it's 1/350th scale too.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I wanted to ruin it for him,....slowly....... It is 1/350, with RC turrets etc... That should drive Troy crazy (ier).


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Holy cow Rich....where did you find that!?....it seems like a larger scale model with what apears to be gear or lighting equipment??

Color?....I'll finish watching the series....check it out on DVD and then decide.

I just cut out the Main bridge and sized the glass for the observation deck below it...next is to build up the framework around the glass.....hmmm.....I may have to decide on my main body color sooner than I thought.....though I expect that some areas and panels will have slightly darker or lighter tones for the obvious reasons. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but that room where the floor has the big maps and images screen....isn't that the obversation deck just below the main bridge??

I'm still rather surprised how well this show is holding up!....I'm enjoying it!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Here-

http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/u5purakiya/hobbyshow2/yamato.jpg


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have never seen the series. I noticed that it is done by the same guy, who did Galaxy Express 999 and Capt. Harlock. Those two I have, and like alot.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Loyd, You really need to see it....its pretty good stuff It's well writen and the science used in the show is not insulting like most toon material.

WOW!! that sucka looks cool (from what I can see)

I just finished tape five.....whats with this observation dome on the aft side of the tower it looks to be behind the main deck....nerver saw that before and it does not seem to be on the kit.

I guess one can go mad trying to accuraize a CARTOON subject.....BUT! I did find that Gold Medal Models has a P/E set the Nichimo 1/500 Yamato....I wonder if that set would be of any help....the basic ship lines look pretty close to me?


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Don't forget, Troy...the Argo didn't use all of the railing, ladders, stairs and whatnot that the Yamato would have had. It was a spaceship, afterall. There is no need for railing since nobody would be "on deck". About the only thing that would be of use is the antennae array on the tower and perhaps some gun details.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Lloyd, there's a direct connection between Star Blazers and Captain Harlock...at least based on the original storyline for Star Blazers (as described in the suppliment included with the DVD box set of Star Blazers season one). Apparently, in the original concept, Derrick Wildstar's older brother Alex Wildstar was "lost" at the battle near Pluto against the Gamelons. He was supposed to later resurface as the space pirate Captain Harlock when his ship and the Argo encountered each other in deep space while the Argo was travelling to Iscandar. Capt. Harlock's true identity wasn't to be revealed until near the end of the storyline, however.

When the producers decided to shorten the Quest for Iscandar storyline from 51 to 26 episodes, the whole Capt. Harlock subplot was eliminated. The writer liked the character enough to resurrect him in his final form later.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Steve,

One shot I saw last night on tape five did show railings along the front sides of the ship. I forget where I saw it but one build up I found on the net did have all the added brass and it looked very cool!....and why not.....the thing is bi-atmospheric. 

if i'm going to do the wood deck (in a lower tone ) why not some of the railings and ladders.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

qtan, thanks for the info, on Capt.Harlock. I am glad they kept the character.

Troy, go for it all! Now you have to use REAL wood, for it to look right.

I noticed this morning, a 1/1000 scale Yamato on e bay. Hhmmm...fighting Klingons....NNaaaa.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Lloyd, you don't know Troy very well. When he says wood, he means "real" wood.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

nahhhh ....not me :freak: :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I can see it now. Hi power magnifier, wood stain, and polyurethane.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mini belt-sander


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Knock it off!!!*


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

You know you already thought of it!


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

...1/350 scale IJN photo etched sailors swabbing the deck.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)




----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

fluke said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but that room where the floor has the big maps and images screen....isn't that the obversation deck just below the main bridge??


You are correct sir.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you sir!

AHHHH!!!!! I'm spending the weekend at my folks place, can't work on my model and it's dial up only!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You shoulda brought a small box of stuff to tinker with, Troy! Then you could sneak out to the back porch or the backside of the garage - sorta like when you're trying to sneak a smoke and don't want the parental's to see.  

That 'minds me - my pieces/parts should be here from home any day now. Modeling for me!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

fluke said:


> AHHHH!!!!! I'm spending the weekend at my folks place, can't work on my model and it's dial up only!


You say dial up, as if it is some dirty words. Of course, you should hear what I say,evertime I dial up. I wish I could afford faster. I hope you survive!:lol:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm surving......its not that bad.

My folks live about 250 miles east of Seattle ....and man its sooooo quite here...no sirens, boom boom cars.....but I'm with the wife and kidz....so its not really a vacation....other than its chill city, good food and MUNCHIES!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I can hear it now. You sneak out of the house, come back in a half an hour. You are asked what you were doing, you say nothing. Then they bust you, they smell model glue. Building models, instead of being with the family. 

Know when to say when!

This message is brought to you by....Modelers Anonymous....It is not just a hobby, it's an addiction!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

"But Officer! its not that kind of resin!"

"Shut up and stay on the car!...this is unit 125..we have the perp in custody"


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL :lol: You guys are a trip, man! 

Don't need drugs when you got resin!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

When Griff sees this thread .....He's - gonna - go - CRAZY!  

If I wuz home I would be reporting more upadates on my Yamato build.....COOL! gotta go... South Park is on!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

:lol: South Park versus dialup wins every time!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yup...it was worth it...a holloween episode that I have not seen yet....it was a hoot, A story presented and narrated by Malcohm McDowell.


----------

